# 28 weeks pregnant, been feeling really tired?



## effat

I am 28 weeks pregnanat with a boy, and this is my first baby. For last couple of days I have been feeling really tired, my heart beats faster than usual, and I feel like as if I can sleep all day. I can't concentrate on my work. I just feel so damn tired. What could be the reason? 

I have gained like 14kgs, and I am only 5 feet 1 inches.

Got my test results back today:
1. HB Hemoglobin: 12 (Normal 11.5 to 16.5)
2. Plasma Glucose - Random: 7.9 mmo/L (Normal 7.8, Impaired 7.8 - 11.1, Diabetic 11.1)

I don't understand what's wrong with me?

This is my food chart:
Breakfast: one egg, one coffee
Afternoon snacks: Some fruits
Lunch: some snacks from cafetria (one sandwich or two)
Dinner: noodles or veggies (something not too heavy)

Although I have been quite unhappy mentally for last 5 days, had an argument with hubby and we are not talking for 5 days, not even seeing each other...and I was quite upset over it. Could this be the reason?

Any suggestion would help.
Thanks so much.


----------



## BUGaBOO

Hello. It looks like you're not eating very much? 1 egg for breakfast?

I normally have a bowl of cereal with full cream milk, full fat yoghurt with strawberries, then a snack at 10am (fruit or chicken salad sandwich on soy/linseed bread) lunch at 1, an afternoon snack around 3 (muesli bar, mixed nuts or more fruit) then dinner at 6.30ish followed by a small snack in the evening!

I'm 27 weeks too and am too finding that I'm falling asleep on the train into work, then falling asleep at my desk, then on the way home, then ready for bed at 9.30pm!!

Are you taking multivits? Can I recommend sipping diluted raw apple cider vinegar and taking a few teaspoons of organic virgin coconut oil daily to help with energy levels?

Are you getting enough sleep each night? Emotional stress can have an impact on energy levels too- probably the last thing you feel like doing, but maybe a walk in the fresh air each day will help some?


----------



## LDC

I agree with the above that it doesn't seem like you are eating a lot. For breakfast I have cereal and toast, then for lunch I'll eat soup or a sandwich with crisps, yoghurt and fruit and then I'll have a big dinner. I'll also eat fruit in between as snacks. 

I'd say you need to be eating more, your weight gain could be water only and remember that baby is going to be taking a lot of your nutrients from you especially as he starts to put on weight.

Have you had your iron levels tested? I got put on iron tablets at my 28 weeks midwife appointment. 

Your argument with your partner could be making you mentally tired too; have you tried to sort this out? You can't stay not talking and it could make a big difference to how you're feeling.

Xx


----------



## MrsEngland

I'm 28 weeks and i've been feeling super tired the past few days my eyes are constantly blood shot and i'm not sleeping well at all. i've also started being sick again so eating is becoming difficult! ive gained 5kgs so far.

Would agree that your probably not eating enough so that could contribute to the lack of energy. might be worth seeing your midwife or GP though.


----------



## effat

Dear both,

Thanks so much for your wonderful reply. 

I realized probably I should start eating more... but I have almost no time. Thanks for your suggestions anyway. I do take calcium, Iron and Omega-3 fatty acid suppliments. 

I do sleep for 7/8 hours at night on average. Oh... and I do take a large glass of skim milk before I go to bed.

And if lacking in vital nutrients, then how come my himoglobin level came out just fine? My glucose level is slighly elevated (7.9), should I be worried?


----------



## MrsEngland

effat said:


> Dear both,
> 
> Thanks so much for your wonderful reply.
> 
> I realized probably I should start eating more... but I have almost no time. Thanks for your suggestions anyway. I do take calcium, Iron and Omega-3 fatty acid suppliments.
> 
> I do sleep for 7/8 hours at night on average. Oh... and I do take a large glass of skim milk before I go to bed.
> 
> And if lacking in vital nutrients, then how come my himoglobin level came out just fine? My glucose level is slighly elevated (7.9), should I be worried?

Did you have a glucose tolerance test or do you have one booked?

If your midwife/GP was worried about your bloods i'm sure they would of said something.


----------



## BUGaBOO

effat said:


> And if lacking in vital nutrients, then how come my himoglobin level came out just fine? My glucose level is slighly elevated (7.9), should I be worried?

I'm no doctor but not sure that red cell levels and adequate vitamin/mineral intake are the same thing? 

Surely you can make some time in your day to eat? What are you doing that's leaving you not enough time to feed yourself properly?

I spent a little time each night preparing food for the next day and I work full time - get up at 6am, get home at 6pm and am in bed for 9.30pm so only have 3.5 hours each night for cooking dinner, unwinding, preparing clothes and lunch/snacks for the next day. It's a tight schedule but sleeping and eating well are my 2 priorities right now. Hope you feel better soon, maybe it's just a baby growth spurt that's draining you so much :flower:


----------



## MissCurly

Have they checked your ferratin levels?

I had blood test done about 7 weeks ago, and i rang up for results to be told i was fine with my hb levels.
I went to mw about a week and half ago and was told i was anaemic as my ferratin levels were low!
I was annoyed as i couldve started my iron tablets a lot sooner.


----------



## Veronicaco

I am no expert but my understanding is that you need b vits for energy. If I forget my multivits I notice the difference. Saying that I remember being exceptionally tired every time the baby seems to have a growth spurt so perhaps that could be why. I would be inclined to eat a little more slow energy release food rather than snacking just on sugary fruit but as with all major changes to your lifestyle during pregnancy it is advisable to speak to your midwife and check it over with her- she may have recommendations based on her knowledge of you. Hope you feel better soon x


----------



## doodlebop

I'm inclined to agree with the other posters, you should probably be eating a bit more, especially in the morning, your body needs the extra calories and vitamins, growing a wee person is hard work! Doesn't sound like you get a whole lot of veggies, you can snack on those all day. And the baby will get vital nutrition before you do, so you have to eat enough for both of you.

If your hemoglobin levels are good, which it appears they are, (mine was a 12 also) that probably means your iron levels are OK (if my understanding is correct), as iron is the crucial part of making hemoglobin, and hemoglobin is what carries oxygen through your body.

Maybe try to get some more B vitamins, dark green veggies are good for those, or sometimes smoothies that you find in the grocery store fruit/veggie section. (I especially like Arthur's, I think it's called Green Energy, as they use real fruit and vegetable purees instead of concentrated fruit juice, and add things like wheatgrass, don't know if they have it where you are!)

Other than that, fatigue is often one of those things that happens during pregnancy. Welcome to third trimester! :hugs:


----------

